# Non-skid application



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Is it better to apply the granular type non-skid (griptex, interlux, etc) by mixing it in with the paint or by sprinkling it into the paint? What looks the best? If sprinkling into the wet paint how much do you use? 

I have been trying to research this and (as it with everything anymore) everyone has their own way of doing it and that is the best/only way.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I have only done it once, so I'm no expert. When I did my floor with awlgrip, I applied the first coat, punched holes in the bottom of the texture can, and salt shaker'd it out as thick as possible. Once it was dry I air hosed all the excess beads off and applied one more coat of awlgrip. Has been rock solid for over a year now. The grip applied is definitely overkill but there are no inconsistencies in the texture. Hope this helps!


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Salty. That does help. It appears from searching the net that either sprinkling it onto the paint or mixing it in gives good results. I have never done it but I have such a large area to do (sole, forward and aft decks) that I would like to get it right the first time. 

I think I am concerned about not getting a consistent surface if I use the sprinkle method.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I went to the Glidden store, talked to the sales guy, explained I wanted an industrial 2 part epoxy paint and non skid to add to the deck of my boat. He gave me exactly what I wanted and explained how to use it.

I had alot of area to paint so I got a gal of it. I painted the top and bottom of the deck (removable lids) then went back after the paint was tacky mixed in the non skid into the paint and painted over the top deck. It was very ruff and worked very well. I added all the container of non skidd because I wanted maximum non slipage.
Here are some pics.

http://s1018.beta.photobucket.com/user/muddminnow/media/carolina%20skiff%20mods/boatmods022.jpg.html
http://s1018.beta.photobucket.com/user/muddminnow/media/carolina%20skiff%20mods/boatmods004.jpg.html


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Depending on the amount of nonslip you want try a sample area with nylon window screening laid in the first coat while wet and then apply a light second coat. This will not have the grip that the sand has but it is easier on your bare feet. Try a test area first.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

> Depending on the amount of nonslip you want try a sample area with nylon window screening laid in the first coat while wet and then apply a light second coat.  This will not have the grip that the sand has but it is easier on your bare feet. Try a test area first.


Now that's interesting. I may have to try a test area and see how that turns out.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have used heavy weight fiberglass cloth wetted out and got real nice non-skid.

Another way I tried when I only wanted it in a certain area was to use a light diffuser.

http://www.malcolite.com/index.php?id=9,4,0,0,1,0

Cut to the shape you want and tape off area to do. Spread some thickened epoxy and press the piece into the slurry. I sprayed silicone on it before using.

Of the two methods I prefer the heavy cloth. Easier and less messy but I do think the other method is more durable.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Thats a pretty good idea Ducknut!

I used Interlux Intergrip mixed with Brightside for my removable floor in my boat. I probably followed directions on the intergrip container. I laid a coat or two of paint down, then mixed the intergrip with the paint. Then I laid 3 or so coats down (more if you want to keep adding nonskid + more paint protection). It doesnt take much nonskid to make it actually "nonskid" so unless you want it rough go easy...the more nonskid you add the more tiny cracks n crevices dirt has to stay trapped on the boat. I could have probably gone a little easier but I dont mind. My flooring is very grippy not too much but just enough. May not clean as easy a 2-part but it works great and cleans easily with some mr clean. 

Oh also...Im pretty sure I used a 2 or 3" chip brush to apply then hit it with a foam roller (walmart) to get the texture. Works great I've never slipped and plan to do my decks with it.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> I went to the Glidden store, talked to the sales guy, explained I wanted an industrial 2 part epoxy paint and non skid to add to the deck of my boat. He gave me exactly what I wanted and explained how to use it.
> 
> I had alot of area to paint so I got a gal of it. I painted the top and bottom of the deck (removable lids) then went back after the paint was tacky mixed in the non skid into the paint and painted over the top deck. It was very ruff and worked very well. I added all the container of non skidd because I wanted maximum non slipage.
> Here are some pics.
> ...


Most likely you used a Devoe epoxy product. Tough stuff, been using it for atleast 10 years on industrial flooring. As far as non skid goes, Skid Tex makes some pretty rough stuff. I only use 1/2 to a gallon mix. Looks good Mudd and it will surely last a long time..


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Is it better to apply the granular type non-skid (griptex, interlux, etc) by mixing it in with the paint or by sprinkling it into the paint? What looks the best? If sprinkling into the wet paint how much do you use?
> 
> I have been trying to research this and (as it with everything anymore) everyone has their own way of doing it and that is the best/only way.



this is how i do:

i use a quality 2 part paint,like awlgrip...

roll it out - sprinkle grip tex on the paint - let itall flash off for a few mins...

roll it again - let it flash off - then roll it again...

use the correct rollers...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

What rollers are you using? Foam?
I learned the hard way that foam rollers and gelcoat dont mix :-[


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Is it better to apply the granular type non-skid (griptex, interlux, etc) by mixing it in with the paint or by sprinkling it into the paint? What looks the best? If sprinkling into the wet paint how much do you use?
> >
> > I have been trying to research this and (as it with everything anymore) everyone has their own way of doing it and that is the best/only way.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I do it. 
One coat of awlgrip, pour on an excessive amount of griptex, let it dry really well. Otherwise it'll clump up. But I use an air compressor hose to blow off all the excess griptex. If you're on a budget, you can vacuum it off and save that griptex for future jobs. Then roll on a coat, let it flash, roll on a third an final coat. Remove tape before it fully dries, if possible.


----------



## hooked-up (Dec 20, 2011)

one other way is to get a cheap gravity feed gun from HF or northern tool (1.8mm or bigger tip). Roll first coat of paint, let it flash. Roll second coat and put non-skid beads in gun and shoot onto the wet paint in criss/cross pattern(test first to make sure beads will shoot well thru gun). Let that coat kick,blow off with compressor and roll final coat on. Gives good grip but not too tough to clean.


----------

